# New Forest Buckhounds buttons and collar - anyone want them?



## tootsietoo (25 September 2010)

I bought a coat on ebay recently and have just taken off the hunt buttons and collar.  It's a green felt collar with two little brass stags heads which were sewn on top of it, three big buttons and two smaller ones for the sleeves.  The buttons are from Huntsman of Savile Row, which is imprinted on the back of them.

Google has just told me that the New Forest Buckhounds stopped hunting in 1997, but I thought I would ask just in case anyone wants a bit of hunting memorabilia.  Otherwise I guess I will throw them away, which seems a shame.


----------



## druid (25 September 2010)

Yes please, it seems a shame to have someone throw them away!


----------



## tootsietoo (25 September 2010)

ok!  I agree, but I am seriously decluttering at the moment and I can't add these to the pile of pointless things that have to be stored somewhere!

if you can pm me your address, I'll send them to you.

thanks.


----------



## icemaiden113 (26 September 2010)

If for any reason the buttons have not found a new home! I would be very very interested!


----------



## Countrygirl (26 September 2010)

I'm mortified, have not been able to log on this weekend die to work.

I have been looking for a set of these buttons and collar studs.

I have wonderful memories of hunting with them in my teens and met my partner there.

Please make sure they get a really good home and do not get seperated, they are part of hunting history.


----------



## druid (26 September 2010)

I'm happy to let CountryGirl have the collar and buttons - they have obviously have a special meaning to her whereas they'll just join my odds and ends of hunting history at home.


----------



## Countrygirl (26 September 2010)

Druid, I dont know what to say - I am speechless.
Thank you.
If that is OK with Tootsietoo I would be over the moon.


----------



## tootsietoo (27 September 2010)

I'm glad there are people who want them!  Countrygirl, you sound more desperate for them than Icemaiden (I hope that is true Icemaiden) so I will send them to you.  Thanks Druid.

Can you pm me your address?

Thanks


----------



## icemaiden113 (28 September 2010)

Yeah def! Let countrygirl have them! They mean a lot her!

And at least they have a loving home!


----------



## Countrygirl (28 September 2010)

Thank you all of you, sentimentally yes they do mean a lot!!!


----------



## tootsietoo (29 September 2010)

Posted yesterday.  Not recorded or anything, so I hope they reach you.


----------



## Countrygirl (30 September 2010)

Thank you, I will pm you when they arrive


----------

